# Segway SWAT Unit Prepares For Olympics



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

By Fan Changguo, AP







Members of the Jinan Special Weapons and Tactics team use Segways during an Olympic anti-terrorism training drill in Jinan, eastern China's Shandong province, on July 2.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

OK, im speechless...whats next, serving warrants on a skateboard?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Okay Para...You asked for it....


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> By Fan Changguo, AP Members of the Jinan Special Weapons and Tactics team use Segways during an Olympic anti-terrorism training drill in Jinan, eastern China's Shandong province, on July 2.


I have information that is not, in fact, a Chinese SWAT team, but are members of a secret Mall Security Tactical Strike Team training for food-court operations.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Sir step away from the kiosk and put the orange julius down!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Those things are darn dangerous, I know.


----------

